# Itchy Mouse



## ThatMouseGuy01 (Mar 7, 2016)

One of my fancy mice keeps scratching and has formed a red spot located behind the ears. I have done some research and understand that these are called "hot spots" and may be due to a sensitivity to protein. He is a regular store-bought mouse in the U.S. The diet is currently 13% protein.

Does anyone know of any mix in particular that is low in protein but will still be good for him? I have read that rice is good to add to the mix but want him to have a proper diet as well.


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

13% is a good amount of protein, but hotspots can be caused by a number of other health issues. Such as;

- Use of cedar, pine or sawdust bedding.
- Allergic reactions to certain foods.
- Mites.
- OCD.

That's all I can think of for the moment. If you sneeze money, you can have a rodent specialist check it out, or you can check the symptoms of the conditions/causes on this list one-by-one and see what fits, then treat for it.


----------

